# Rich Piana - Steroids talk



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

Just saw someone posted up a video on Rich eat big to get big diet and thought i remember watching this video on rich talking about steroids in the sport and how he injects etc quite a decent informative video worth a watch tbh. just thought some people may be interested.

Peace






PS: cant embed video sorry


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Elliot18 said:


> Just saw someone posted up a video on Rich eat big to get big diet and thought i remember watching this video on rich talking about steroids in the sport and how he injects etc quite a decent informative video worth a watch tbh. just thought some people may be interested.
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


FYI bro Synthol is not a steroid.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I like him, fresh honest outlook on training and bodybuilding, the last half is the best when he's discussing his training techniques etc


----------



## Elliot18 (Apr 18, 2013)

pez1206 said:


> FYI bro Synthol is not a steroid.


I know but he does go over lots of steroid use in the interview he has another with him about 25 mins long on like saying everythings his tryed and why people seem to follow what other people use rather than assesing what works best themselves etc.



C.Hill said:


> I like him, fresh honest outlook on training and bodybuilding, the last half is the best when he's discussing his training techniques etc


I agree with you 100% he seems really genuine and he has another long talk with that guy just on training techniques etc that he goes through from cycles etc really good video yu might wanna watch


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

I like that guy to! Dispite the fact he can barely talk without running out of air to function lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Nice and honest. A small insight into what the pros really use.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

1manarmy said:


> I like that guy to! Dispite the fact he can barely talk without running out of air to function lol


Haha I noticed that, looked like cardio for him!haha


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

Lol, he's out of breath just sitting down, that can't be good!

I formative video though, although I call bs on him not using synthol (although he admits to trying it) look at his chest.... It's a dome ted shape clearly looks like synthol use.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Poke said:


> Lol, he's out of breath just sitting down, that can't be good!
> 
> I formative video though, although I call bs on him not using synthol (although he admits to trying it) look at his chest.... It's a dome ted shape clearly looks like synthol use.


Yeh I think I seen that one, he admits to synthol use in his arms on another video but said it made his arms look sh1t so he doesn't use it now but on some tricep angles he blatently does,

Also a pic of him competing on stage his arms look a mess ovious synthol use, no shape at all, look like a block like 2 loafs of bread.


----------



## OldMan (May 8, 2013)

Very interesting thanks.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

There are a few other vids with Rich Piana talking to Ric Drasin. Seems like a decent, honest guy.

Ric Drasin (ric's corner) also includes videos where he talks about steroids very openly. Ric Drasin = legend, IMO.


----------



## mpx (Mar 23, 2013)

Poke said:


> Lol, he's out of breath just sitting down, that can't be good!
> 
> I formative video though, although I call bs on him not using synthol (although he admits to trying it) look at his chest.... It's a dome ted shape clearly looks like synthol use.


He's gotten PMMA injections in his arms I believe, although he doesn't mention that, but his ex-girlfriend has said so (Amy something).

He does seem like a nice guy, but obviously isn't truthful about everything


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

I like piana for his honesty, but he talks bollox, "can't over train" "guys in prison train arms everyday and get 22" arms" to name just a few of his gems.

He had a decent physique when he won mr California. But since he pumped his arms and shoulders with ass fillers he's getting a bit ott.

Good marketing though. Kill it love it... Lol


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

holy ****, i just googled synthol and some of the images that came up are unbelievable...


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

heres two of the best??:






and the king of synthol:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

fastcar_uk said:


> heres two of the best??:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they must pump litres of it in to get like that, freaks


----------

